# I'm so going to ask her out



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Seriously, I am.

So there's this ridiculously cute girl in my Shakespeare class. She's quiet and bashful in class, and she doesn't seem like an airhead. I also think I may have picked up some signals from her. Can't be sure though, I often read too much into what people do. Now that the semester's ending, I've decided that I just have to do something about this. No other way around it. I just can't allow this to become another "what if" that I'll be thinking about ten years from now. I have enough of those as it is.

Thursday after class, that's when it's gonna happen. At this point I don't even care about the outcome, I just want to get this off my chest and make some goddamn progress. Whatever happens, I'm gonna be filing Thursday 23rd under "Triumphs", not "Frustrations".

Guys, I want you to psych me up. I know how easily I can chicken out of something like this, so please, give me some backup here. Also get your favorite "epic fail" image ready in case I don't post in this thread on Thursday telling that I did it.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

Good luck! I hope it goes well. I'll keep my fingers crossed (for 3 days)! Let us know what happens.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

Do it man. Don't let the chance pass you by. I remember me and this girl flirted in a math class for like 1/2 semester. She ended up dropping the class and waited outside of the class to tell me she was dropping the class. Even I could tell she was interested. I just said good luck and walked away. I felt like such a moron when I realized what I did. Don't let the happen to you. Either way just accept what she says. It's better than thinking about what could have been.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck. Remember to smile!


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Ask me out!

jk. i wonder if anyone ever regrets not asking me out, loool.

gl, and it's def a triumph either way.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

yellowpaper said:


> Ask me out!
> 
> jk. i wonder if anyone ever regrets not asking me out, loool.
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

God I've let so many chances go and now I'm sad...

But you won't be.

She will say yes to you...I mean why wouldn't she?


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

basically theres three things that can happen.

1) you ask her out, she says yes, you feel great, you go out with her.
2) you ask her out, she says no, you dont go out with her, you feel bad for a week, you get over it, you feel fine
3) you dont ask her out, you still dont go out with her, you feel bad for months not only because u dont knw if she liked you or not, but because you feel bad for not taking a chance.

I would probably take 2 over 3 even if there was no chance 1 would happen.


----------



## mombow (Apr 19, 2009)

Go for it, Approach her about something in class (maybe a homework assignment that your a little vague on, or how she feels about a particular scene), that's your safest bet. After you've said a few things to each other and you realize the world's not ending and she's not shooting laser beams at you through her eyes, ask her out on a study date or something (give a specific day so if she refuses you at first (out of fear) you can offer to do it on another day). Remember, if she has SA as well, she'll likely look anxious and might be giving short evasive answers; just stick to your plan no matter how much your sure she doesn't like you.


----------



## Elevated (Apr 22, 2009)

Tristram said:


> Also get your favorite "epic fail" image ready in case I don't post in this thread on Thursday telling that I did it.


That's the wrong attitude! I know, because I do the same thing all the time. It's like setting yourself up with an easy way out...

You HAVE to do it Thursday, even if it means being really uncomfortable for 10 minutes - it's better than feeling like you didn't accomplish anything for *undetermined amount of time* - it's probably a cumulative bad feeling as opposed to a 10-min bad feeling... if that even makes sense.


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

*Epic Fail*

First!


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

It will be tough but worth it!
You can do it, better a few minutes of freak-outing-ness than weeks/months/years of regret!

Good on you!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Just Do It! Good Luck!


----------



## Rushes (Mar 31, 2009)

Dude go for it. The worst she can say to you is no. Trust me, its not nearly as bad as you might think. And there won't be any regret when the year is over. You did your best. This could be the start of something. Or maybe not...

When asking her, try to appear confident. Do not look at the ground, keep eye contact. Accept whatever answer she gives and walk away with dignity. Good luck.


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

'Tis done.

She said no. She was very gracious and friendly about it, for which I'm thankful.

What's most important is that I managed to do it. Believe it or not, this was the first time in my entire life that I've asked a girl out, and I have to say I'm pretty proud of myself for it. I can't say I feel bad about it. A bit disappointed, yes, but it's all part of the game after all.

I'm pretty sure this is something I could not have done a year ago, or even six months ago. I don't know what it is that's caused the change though. I did a mood "log" about the event beforehand, countering some of the thoughts and fears I had about it. I'm not sure if it was a contributing factor, but I'll definitely keep doing those from now on.

Oh, and thanks for your support, you people rock.


----------



## Rushes (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm very pleased for you. You were afraid of the outcome but didn't let the fear become an obstacle in doing what you wanted to do. 

I know its not brilliant getting rejected, but it doesn't really matter. There are plenty of other girls out there, and one of them is bound to say yes to you. Now you have the confidence to approach them.


----------



## Elevated (Apr 22, 2009)

Good for you! Regardless of the fact she said no, at least you conquered your fear. The next time it will be a little easier... and then a little easier, so on and so forth.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

I read your initial post when you made the decision to ask her out. I was was thinking about it this morning actually and hoping you wouldn't bail out. Way to go!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Good job for sticking with it ! I know I'm currently unable to attempt anything like that.


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't know you but I'm still very proud of you!
This is actually very inspiring.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Lol we're like a big team of kids with SA cheering on the one kid that has gotten the courage to break out and be free! Good luck! I hope it goes well!


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

awesome


----------



## GhostX (Dec 16, 2008)

Your a brave guy for doing that, I need some of your courage I really do!

Not only that you've dealt with her saying no in a good way lol, maybe this has happened for a reason so the next time you get good vibes you take the chance and end up in a really happy relationship. 

Anyway it was nice to read this and has given me a bit of inspiration so thanks.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Awesome!!! 

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

I have done that. Just been rejected every time. Kinda makes future attempts pointless. :no


----------



## melrose97 (May 13, 2009)

Tristram said:


> 'Tis done.
> 
> She said no. She was very gracious and friendly about it, for which I'm thankful.
> 
> ...


thats awesome, such a great attitutde! im an english major, cant conjur up anything too witty at this hour though!

- just think what the flip side of your response would be, if you caved in to SA? all of the negative and self-critical thoughts. you have a really great approach.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Good for you. At least you know now. No "what ifs". This is still a triumph.


----------

